# low light foreground plants



## dwarfie (Feb 25, 2004)

what are some low light foreground plants? besides java moss , i have 2 wpg on my 20 gallon rite now.


----------



## Clone (Feb 29, 2004)

Most crypts stay low to the ground and dont require more than 2wpg. Dwarf sag and java fern attached to a small piece of drift wood or rock would also do. For more ideas check out the profiles at this site and at plantgeek.net (one of my favorites).


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

The best-looking low light foreground plant I found is Wisteria (Hygrophila difformis).


----------



## Fish dude (Nov 3, 2002)

I think im right in saying that anubias nana barteri is alos one...


----------



## Vinlo (Mar 29, 2003)

Maybe you should check out some Marsilea.. 

Here is a helpful link.. skim through those topics too..
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/search.php?searchid=15126


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

I have been growing pygmy chain sword in some shaded areas of my tank with no problem.


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

In my experience, tenellus does fairly well at 2wpg. Marselia grows at 2wpg, but so slowly that you better have a prsitine, algae-free tank or the older algae covered leaves will outnumber the new clean leaves.
My favorite low light foreground would have to be Anubias barteri var nana. Mine is growing like nuts in my 4wpg tank so I'll have to post an Aquabid auction soon to clean up.


----------



## dwarfie (Feb 25, 2004)

i have had dwarf sags before and they didnt do so well, i have one surviving but it doesnt grow much, it just stays the same. but this was before i got my hagen c02 system.

how can wisteria and anubias be a foregroud plant? they grows pretty tall.

i was thinking about pgymy chain swords, they look cool. maybe ill give that a try. my lfs just got some, but they didnt look that healthy so i didnt get them.

the marselia looks really cool, i have never heard or seen them before. do they have a common name?

i do have a three diff. crypts right now. i love crypts! i just wanted more variety.


----------



## aquaverde (Apr 15, 2003)

GulfCoastAquarian said:


> My favorite low light foreground would have to be Anubias barteri var nana. Mine is growing like nuts in my 4wpg tank so I'll have to post an Aquabid auction soon to clean up.


I can't keep that stuff anywhere near foreground height in a low light tank. It just climbs right up!


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Wisteria spreads out, you just have to clip the largest plants, which you can replant. It's fast growth makes it cover areas quickly. Of course it doesn't have the "lawn look".


----------



## NewKidontheBlock (Jun 18, 2004)

is any chain sword a good carpet?


----------



## g8wayg8r (Dec 24, 2003)

Dwarf Sag (Sagittaria subulata)










Anubius are nice.


----------



## NewKidontheBlock (Jun 18, 2004)

i have two plants that strictly resemble the dwarf sag, but was sold to me as some sort of val (forgot the exact type). been looking at all the sites for a val that matches the look of mine, but it looks EXACTLY like dwarf sag. it was very short when i bought it, has grown about 2-3 inches in 2-3 weeks.

think my lfs skimped me on this one?


----------

